# Kenya Tobacco Control Board - "e-cigs not a safe alternative"



## Cat (25/1/15)

WHO etc been on their mission in Kenya since last year. So many people maintain themselves with UN etc funding.

Now this ignorant person says "Fellow Kenyans do not be deceived; Shisha and Electronic Cigarettes are not a safe alternative to the regular Cigarettes...Stay Healthy"

https://www.facebook.com/tobaccocontrolboardkenya


----------



## cfm78910 (25/1/15)

Cat said:


> WHO etc been on their mission in Kenya since last year. So many people maintain themselves with UN etc funding.
> 
> Now this ignorant person says "Fellow Kenyans do not be deceived; Shisha and Electronic Cigarettes are not a safe alternative to the regular Cigarettes...Stay Healthy"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tobaccocontrolboardkenya


Pathetic.


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Truely pathetic I agree. I didn't think there would be a big market in Kenya thought. arnt they one of the big Tobacco exporters?


----------



## Cat (26/1/15)

Yes, but the relationship with that is...the whole UN WHO involvement, the anti-smoking / anti-tobacco issue. 
Yes, Zimbabwe the main producer, maybe 80-90% of tobacco grown in Africa. btw, some cigars have wrapper leaf from Cameroon. Zimbabwe, then Kenya or SA next, also Malawi, less in Tanzania, i think also Uganda. 
All BAT (British American Tobacco company.) 

i found this fb page because i googled for kenya tobacco (can't remember whether i Liked the page and switched on notifications so i would know if he replied to my comment.) ... and 95% of links on first 2 or 3 pages of search results were about the WHO anti-tobacco thing and BAT involvement. BAT and their govt minister connections managed to avoid and delay implementing UN diktats for a while, the WHO-related do-gooder people moan about it...saying that they exaggerate the importance of tobacco growing to economy, to small farmers. And then it gets more complicated because the anti-tobacco org/s found out that BAT screws the farmers, badly. 

Anyway, Nairobi quite a modern city, outside of SA, it is an exception in Africa. And related, i see there is big market etc for shisha there, much more than SA, presumably because historical..having Arabia as a neighbour etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cat (26/1/15)

Bear in mind,...this anti-tobacco thing, it will be same as usual with such UN interference, once they get this set of standards implemented in all countries, they will start working on raising the bar. They want to stop tobacco growing, they want govts to get farmers to grow other crops instead. And in this case, Kenya, BAT is screwing the farmers so they make little or no profit. Already it has led to producers using illegal immigrants as labour, including children - something else for the do-gooders / NGOs to get on to. 
Point being, we - with vaping - are dependent on being able to get nicotine liquid. Tobacco can be locally-produced but nicotine liquid is imported. Point of govt control and point of applying tax. Bottom line is if you can't get tobacco, you can't set up to make nicotine. Not that it could be DIY, though, because it is a lab process with high set-up costs.


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Until biol-fuel production from tobacco proofs more economical, then they are all blind again, and tell the world how they uplift the poor and impoverish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ashTZA (26/1/15)

Cat said:


> Point being, we - with vaping - are dependent on being able to get nicotine liquid. Tobacco can be locally-produced but nicotine liquid is imported. Point of govt control and point of applying tax. Bottom line is if you can't get tobacco, you can't set up to make nicotine. Not that it could be DIY, though, because it is a lab process with high set-up costs.



I think most nicotine concentrates are synthetically created and not necessarily extracted from tobacco though.


----------



## Cat (26/1/15)

That's what i thought, then i saw something else few days ago.


----------



## Cat (26/1/15)

johan said:


> Until biol-fuel production from tobacco proofs more economical, then they are all blind again, and tell the world how they uplift the poor and impoverish.



That will be interesting because then tobacco will have to be grown large-scale - corporate farming. Currently, most tobacco is grown by thousands of small farmers. The only big farms are in USA, some with extensive mechanisation.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/15)

i couldn't help but comment on that feeble minded fools posting.








Evidently, I went over their heads

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cat (28/1/15)

How come you got a Like when you called him an idiot and i refrained and he ignored me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

Because I'm just that awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

Cat said:


> How come you got a Like when you called him an idiot and i refrained and he ignored me?



Maybe he's just not a Cat person

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

